# Mapa de estações em Portugal



## Toby (11 Jan 2022 às 21:39)

Boa noite,

Mapa de estações em Portugal.

Para além desta aplicação: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aplicacao-de-telemovel-e-tablet-em-portugues.10743/
Fiz um mapa com o IPMA - METAR - IPMA/EMA - Estações amadoras.

*IPMA (em azul)*: todos eles estão presentes e actualizados. Há um pequeno erro de localização e a tabela não é prática.
Estou a arrancar o meu cabelo para o modificar. De momento deixo-o assim porque sempre que tento modificá-lo, o API trava (a utilização foi declarada à IPMA).
Tenho um problema com a diferença de tempo de actualização entre o meu computador e o meu tablet (ver abaixo). 

*METAR (em azul claro)*: Adicionei-as para visibilidade e informação sobre tectos. Normalmente, todos eles estão lá.

*IPMA/EMA (em mangneta)*: para uma melhor visibilidade, alguns deles estão um pouco fora de moda.
Ainda tenho +/- 40 para incluir

*Estações amadoras (em preto)*: Estou a explorar as possibilidades de garantir uma equidade de acordo com a qualidade das medições, hesito em incluir ou não dados.
Para ver de acordo com as suas opiniões.

Quanto à aplicação móvel, sem a participação de amadores não é muito útil!
Terei de ver mais tarde qual é o objectivo deste mapa, dependendo do feedback.

https://umap.openstreetmap.fr/fr/map/test-api-ipma_687255#7/37.470/-18.792















*IPMA:*






?? Tablet??






*METAR: 






IPMA/EMA:










Estações amadoras (exemplo):












*


----------



## Toby (12 Jan 2022 às 20:48)

Boa noite,

Todos os IPMA/EMA estão incluídos.
Se encontrar algum erro, por favor informe-me.
Estou surpreendido por nenhum deles estar na Madeira! Será que me escapou alguma coisa? 
Seria bom ter fotografias das estações da EMA, por isso ..... 

Por razões de visibilidade (não contei o número de estações), fiz camadas (calque em francês) que pode seleccionar para iluminar o mapa ou as suas pesquisas.






Agora vou estudar o espinhoso problema das estações amadoras.


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2022 às 13:22)

Boa tarde,

Compreendi os erros de localização das estações IPMA.
Os valores introduzidos nas APIs foram "simplificados" , o que desloca as estações em +/- 3km.
É impossível modificar o "GEOJSON", eu comuniquei o erro à IPMA. Ver se eles respondem ou reagem.

Exemplo para Alcobaça:














To be or not to be the best


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2022 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

Encontrei uma forma de substituir as legendas francesas em português.
E algumas pequenas modificações para tornar mais fácil a navegação.
Aqui está a nova ligação em português: Mapa em Português
Se quiser integrar este mapa no seu sítio web, Facebook, Twitter e co... , ver o botão "partilhar" no mapa. 
Tudo é livre de distribuir, acabei de trancar a modificação.

Tenha um bom fim de semana.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2022 às 21:15)

excelente trabalho!
Obrigado!

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2022 às 10:52)

StormRic disse:


> excelente trabalho!
> Obrigado!
> 
> Bom fim de semana!


Bom dia @StormRic,

Obrigado, vamos ver se há algum interesse nisto antes de chegarmos à implementação de estações amadoras, penso ter encontrado a solução para diferenciar as estações de acordo com as suas qualidades de medição.
Para ir mais longe, uma licença de pagamento para um cartógrafo depende também da existência de devoluções. 
Tenha um bom domingo.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 19:21)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Encontrei uma forma de substituir as legendas francesas em português.
> E algumas pequenas modificações para tornar mais fácil a navegação.
> ...


Bom fim de dia.

@Toby  estive a ver o mapa.
As estações IPMA são as EMA e as RUEMA.
No mapa  a EMA "Pacos de Ferreira" aparece a azul (localização real) e a rosa - correspondente ao link dos dados da EMA, fazendo parte do Parque urbano de paços de Ferreira.
Nesse mapa a minha estação meteorológica "Pacos de Ferreira" não aparece - a localização exacta é apontada pela seta, na bola vermelha.





A minha estação está presente no wunderground: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTOPA2


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 19:24)

Fotos da EMA do IPMA em Paços de Ferreira:










Fotos da minha estação amadora:


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2022 às 20:10)

Obrigado @Aristocrata , as estações IPMA são deslocadas: a API fornecida pela IPMA está errada na sua localização (ver acima). Espero ter uma resposta do IPMA.
Para as estações amadoras está em curso, penso numa solução para as classificar. As estações actuais são apenas exemplos. 
A sua estação está na minha lista.
Obrigado pela vossa participação, tenham um bom domingo.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2022 às 19:34)

Boa noite,

Foram adicionadas fotografias da estação EMA Pacos de Ferreira.
Coloquei ambas as possibilidades:
1/ por ligação para que tenhamos uma melhor definição
2/ uma miniatura por baixo
A minha preferência recai sobre a ligação. A sua opinião?
Aqui está a lista dos EMAs para os quais gostaria de obter fotografias:



Albufeira
Alcácer do Sal
Alcobaça @Toby 
Aljezur
Alvalade
Amareleja
Anadia
Arruda dos Vinhos
Aveiro
Avis Benavila
Barreiro Lavradio
Bragança
Campo de Tiro / Alcochete
Candal Trevim
Castro Marim
Castro Verde/Neves Corvo
Cerval / Aeródromo
Chaves / Aeródromo
Coimbra / Aeródromo
Colares
Coruche
Elvas
Évora Aeródromo
Fóia
Ilha das Flores / Aeródromo
Ilha das Flores / Fajã
Ilha de S.Jorge / Aeródromo
Ilha do Corvo / Aeródromo
Leiria / Aeródromo
Lisboa
Lisboa / Instituto Geofísico D.Luís
Lisboa Amoreiras
Loulé
Lousã Aeródromo
Lousã Candal
Lousã Trevim
Luzim
Nelas
OGAUC/Dias-da-Silva
OGAUC/Santa-Clara
Olhão – EPPO
Paços de Ferreira @Aristocrata 
Pedras Rubras / Aeródromo
Pegões
Ponta Delgada/Nordela
Praia da Rocha
Proença-a-Nova
Rio Maior
Sabugal
Santa Cruz / Aeródromo
Santa Maria/Aeroporto
São Pedro de Moel
Seia / Aeródromo
Seia / Sra. Espinheiro
Serra do Pilar / Porto
Tavira
Torres Vedras Dois Portos
Trancoso
Vila Real Cidade
Viseu Cidade
Recordo-vos que este projecto só é possível se houver uma participação.

Coloquei nesta estação de teste, um novo painel, cliquei nos números e ligações. Não prestar atenção aos valores.
A sua opinião, obrigado.
Muitas possibilidades (multimarcas, sem anúncios, ...) mas um pouco lento.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2022 às 22:50)

Boa noite.

Fica interessante vermos as imagens das estações.

Eu faço a manutenção da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, porque fica perto.
A EMA de Luzim-Penafiel está com problemas no sensor termo-higro, será substituído a breve prazo. Quando puder passo por lá e tiro fotos, mas como fica longe só raramente lá vou.

Em relação às outras EMA, há membros do fórum que fazem a manutenção das mesmas ou vivem na zona. Se puderem participem e enviem fotos delas.


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2022 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Aqui estão dois exemplos das possibilidades:
Abrantes Paços de Ferreira

Os DashBords são feitos com : https://www.weatherwizz.com/
A versão gratuita é suficiente, multi-marca e multiplataforma.
Aqueles que querem participar, é melhor escolher a mesma que Abrantes Météo ( Cor e nome: MetéoXxxxx) para uma abordagem estética uniforme. Obrigado
Estou a testar a versão paga gratuitamente durante um mês na estação de testes
Bom para colocar em português, sensores múltiplos, mas os gráficos não são muito bons. Estou também em contacto regular com o autor, por isso, tal como para SmatMixin: + português = + vantagens!
A bola está no seu campo, se quiser participar.


----------



## fernandinand (28 Jan 2022 às 11:16)

Boa iniciativa @Toby!

Vou tentar perceber se é fácil exportar os meus dados actualmente em InfluxDB para a tal WeatherWizz e participar neste projecto!

Parabéns!


----------



## lsalvador (21 Dez 2022 às 11:56)

Boas, tópico a seguir 

A estação de Valdonas(Tomar) esta a cerca de 1,5Km de distancia do seu local original. O local correto é 39.592112180474366, -8.373989710945734.
Se quiseres também podes adicionar a minha estação, é uma Davis Vue, MeteoTomar.me (39.58905, -8.361222).


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2022 às 05:14)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas, tópico a seguir
> 
> A estação de Valdonas(Tomar) esta a cerca de 1,5Km de distancia do seu local original. O local correto é 39.592112180474366, -8.373989710945734.
> Se quiseres também podes adicionar a minha estação, é uma Davis Vue, MeteoTomar.me (39.58905, -8.361222).


Bom dia,

Obrigado  , farei a mudança em breve, com o pouco interesse que tenho em colocar o projecto em "stand-by".


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2022 às 05:18)

Sabe que com as webcams Ecowitt, pode construir uma rede de webcam por muito pouco dinheiro (40 euros). 
Como trabalho com eles, tenho algumas possibilidades de preço e envio agrupado sem custos.
Para o preço, a qualidade e a facilidade de utilização é uma vantagem. 
Há melhor mas por 3x o preço


----------

